

How to plan for traffic surge? - surya-j

How do you plan for your website to handle traffic increase from an upcoming marketing campaign? What makes Walmart, Amazon so vulnerable (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;1RRFAqn)?
======
fahadalie
A small to medium business website is never likely to get as much traffic as
Amazon gets on holidays. If you are going for serious marketing campaign then
you have to keep in mind following things.

1\. Total volume of traffic

2\. Maximum simultaneous connections

3\. Average page size of landing pages

If your average page size is 1mb and you are likely to get 20,000 pageviews a
month then you need atleast 25GBs of monthly bandwidth to handle the traffic.

The second factor is simultaneous requests. If your campaign condensed to a
specific time of day..or by any other reason, you get 1000+ people coming at a
same time then a shared hosting will fail. Alternatively, you can distribute
traffic to entire 24 hours to reduce simultaneous server requests.

To handle huge traffic, you will have to follow these steps.

1\. Bring page size to minimum.

2\. Estimate maximum number of page views and simultaneous visitors

3\. Contact your web host to check for their limitations and choose a suitable
package.

4\. Distribute your content to various servers. Place static content on a CDN.

This is just to give you some food for thought. Research on these lines to get
your site ready.

Hope it helps.

